# Best dividend-paying stocks Can. & U.S.?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll throw this out for the weekend-warriors (and dividend lovers). Suppose today you had to pick 3 Canadian and 3 U.S. stocks with a history of healthy dividends (DRIP-able or not), on a "going-forward" basis, as they say, which companies would you choose?
Are we still relying on the 'dividend aristocrats' stalwarts? or are there other, newer, different ones to consider now?


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

There is no such thing as "Best" honestly
It depends

Google for many Dividend Growth blogs/threads/articles

What are you picks?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Without thinking too much 

FTS, CU, RY

JNJ, MO, MCD


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Cdn = td, fts, bip.un

us = jnj, emr, duk


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I generally index the US for simplicity reasons.

For Canada, and providing dividends and not growth are the primary consideration - perhaps TD, CAR.UN and SRU.UN


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spidey said:


> I generally index the US for simplicity reasons.
> 
> For Canada, and providing dividends and not growth are the primary consideration - perhaps TD, CAR.UN and SRU.UN


thanks spidey (& others)
1. good point re indexing US
2. yes, let's say providing divvys is priority over growth


----------

